

Are Watches Obsolete? - craigagranoff
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/craig-agranoff/are-watches-obsolete_b_1657648.html

======
bawllz
I am not a fan of this writer. Firstly, TokyoFlash's watches which are
"similar to reading an abacus or calculating Roman numerals" are just binary
watches. Secondly, watches are amazing. Its not just about knowing the time
when ever you need to by simply looking down, but its about the craftsmanship
that goes into a well made watch. Its about the aesthetic pleasures of a
beautiful piece of jewellery which unlike most, actually caries a function.

Watches might be evolving, but in the same way that forms of self expression
are evolving. Nearly everyone wants something to set them apart, and some
people use a completely un-ordinary watch to do so.

~~~
craigagranoff
So because I pose a question, you don't like me?

~~~
bradleyland
No ill will here, but I may have some insight for you. HN is a community of
"hackers". Hackers are builders. Hackers take things apart and understand how
they work, whether that be a physical thing, or a conceptual thing. Given the
parent poster's example, I think they're bothered by your incorrect statement
regarding the TokyoFlash watches. A small point, yes, but many hackers have a
penchant for accuracy.

------
rmckayfleming
I was thinking about this recently. A watch's secondary function is telling
time; its primary function is looking good.

~~~
ethanbird
I got a watch for mainly aesthetic reasons, but as I wore it I became more
generally aware of the time. I got used to checking my watch even when I have
a cell phone on me, especially when talking to people. Having a watch on is a
lot more functional than this article made it seem, though yeah, it still is
mainly for looks.

~~~
rmckayfleming
Yes, I've found the same thing. Once you start wearing a watch, you start
using it. I find having to get my phone out of my pocket and then waking it up
a pain when my watch is right there.

------
Zenst
What a refreshing subject/article. I personaly stopped wearing a watch in the
early 80's, mearly due to the aspect that time/clocks are all around accept
when walking from A to B and knowing the time during a walk is not helpful in
many ways. My last watch was apocket watch as I had few issues with wrist
watch's as well.

Then mobiles came along, they have a clock/alarm, even early ones and those in
many ways surplanted the watch as a functional tool, though not for the
fashion sence which is seperate.

Now were getting to the stage were technology has got to the position were
watch's can and will make a comeback as a form factor though not as a primary
watch/timepeace, but more as a external display. Want to hand a number of a
contact to a friend, then pulling up that contact on a watch is alot easier.
They also enable health monitoring avenues and in that as a form factor they
will make a comeback for the non-fashion crowds.

So are they dead, no they have not died, nor will they as a fashion/dress
jewelry aspect. But with main consumer use I feel the time is approaching were
they will make a comeback as a form factor.

ALso remember watch's have had wonderous things like self winding/charging
thru kinetic enrgy for a while now. If your phone could do that for it's needs
then life would be alot more fun. Now thats not the case and wont for a while
yet, but to compliment power ussage and as a 2nd display/health monitoring oh
and telling the time, they will only gain more traction.

~~~
rsanchez1
I think their purpose as an external display will be made obsolete when Google
Glasses and other similar HUD devices take off.

~~~
antidoh
We have permanent collars, yet people still wear ties.

------
frankus
This is a bit of a hobbyhorse of mine. I'd like to see a bluetooth handset
that snaps onto your wrist when you're not talking on it.

It could display the time/caller ID/SMSes/notifications like the Pebble, but
when a call comes in that you'd like to answer, you'd grasp the "watch face"
which would somehow cause the band to unclasp and straighten.

Given that there are bluetooth headsets smaller than a watch, I'm sure it
would be possible to build. The trick would be finding an "unclasp and
straighten" mechanism that would be reliable, cheap, and unlikely to pinch you
when you hang up.

~~~
wkdown
A link to Pebble on Kickstarter for those who want it:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-
paper...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-paper-watch-
for-iphone-and-android)

------
BasDirks
Something is obsolete when it is obsoleted by a different set of behaviors. I
like my wrist watch even though I use it as a pocket watch, because I like
things that do one thing and do it well, but when I am at my keyboard (and
most likely inside vim), my "watch" consists of

    
    
      :!date
    

because I do not wear my watch while typing.

------
D_Alex
Is jewellery obsolete?

------
rsanchez1
Well, they're trying to bring watches back with so-called "smart watches", but
most of these require a smartphone to unlock functionality. Plus, watches
still have a purpose outside of telling time. They are often used as
accessories, similar to jewelry.

